# I am so Pathetic...Heartbreaking Moment!!



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So, I was at the vet's office this morning with Lincoln...we were there for an ear infection recheck...happy to report that it has cleared up nicely.  

I was waiting to see the vet and this middle aged man comes running into the office crying uncontrollably and says "I changed my mind, I want to see him...is it too late"? The vet's assistant replied that is was not and they would get "him" ready. Well, that was enough for me to start tearing up (remembering that just over a year ago, I lost my Phoenix at the same vet's office). One of the vet's assistants, who was there when Phoenix passed, looked at me and asked if I was okay...by now I was crying, both for Phoenix and this poor man who was so upset. The vet's assistant came over and gave me a hug and brought me a kleenex. As I'm trying to get myself together, this man comes out still sobbing and eventually leaves....got me going again!! Found out that his dog passed away after surgery.....OMG, I felt soooo bad for him....just made my heart ache. 

I eventually got myself together long enough to see the vet but it all started again on my way home......got home and gave my boys a GINORMOUS hug!!!! :--heart:

I don't know how those vet assistants do it day in and day out.....I am so pathetic!!!! I hope that poor man is okay......


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh, what a sad story....I'm sure I would be in the same state as you! That poor man. I can't imagine what it would have been like for him if it 'was too late'


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

There's nothing at all pathetic about having empathy for another and for recalling the sadness of losing one so dearly loved. To me what your response says it that you have a heart of gold, and Phoenix would be very proud of his mama!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I've been there too. Many times while waiting for an appointment I see the red signs posted "Quiet Please" and then someone will come out, rush to the car with tears in their eyes. The reception staff is pretty muted and sedate during this time as well. I find myself tearing up, thinking of losing our Beau and not getting to say goodbye when the surgeons didn't wake him up (splenectomy--advanced hemangiosarcoma), and thinking of the future and losing our Barkley. 

Last fall, during a follow up visit for Barkley with his regular vet the nurse came in first, eyes red, tears streaming down her face. I asked what was wrong and she said it would be a few minutes more, that everyone was upset because one of the vet's favorite patients was being put down. I told her not to worry, we'd be fine but when the vet came in tears, with the nurse, and she explained all 3 of us were crying. It was a touching emotional moment for all of us, even though I'd never met the poor dog or his owner. I knew that when Barkley's time comes it will be the same way for them though. It's a comforting feeling to know they care, have feelings and empathize with the owners like that. The most touching moments though were when Barkley tried to lick our tears and cheer us up in his unique way. It was almost as though he was telling us it was okay.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Having just been at the vet on Monday when my family dog passed away, I am welling up right now too... 

My mom was hugging Madison, having gotten to the vets too late. She was obviously crying and looked up at the vet and said "sometimes I think I love my dogs TOO much..." and he said to her "if you didn't love them with everything you have, what would be the point?". He was such a sweet and understanding man.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I was surrounded by the vets and staff when my Rowdy died .. I don't really know what the other clients saw or felt, but I know their surrounding me really helped me out .. they were all routing for him almost as much as I was ... 

Since my regular vet is also an emergency vet clinic, I am frequently in the waiting area when things 'go quiet' - I always tear up. 

So having been on both sides, I sure don't think your crying is pathetic ..


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

It would be pathetic if this did not touch us in some way. It is one of the things I hate about buying dog food from my vet's. I always stop at the end of the day and I think they schedule for the end of the day. Last time there was a college age kid arriving with tears streaming down his face looking for his parents. He had not made it in time. I bolted.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank god, there are people that care, and show it!!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Your not pathetic. You show that you have a heart. I tear up seeing the cremation tins behind the reception desk for thos who have passed and are waiting to be brought home to their family's.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I cannot cry at work. Oh wait, I already am. Last time we took Lucy in for her shots, a man carried in his poor little dog. You could tell this was probably it. Lucy got all upset, so did we, because both Bart and I have lost beloved pets. Thankfully we usually go on Saturdays, and don't have to see that too often.


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

Buddy is my first ( and best) Golden. so I haven't had to face this yet. I can't even imagine how awful it will be, sometimes I have panic attacks just thinking about it.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

There's nothing at all pathetic about having empathy for another

I think that is one of the things that made the human species survive-that we care about people even if we don't know them


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Laurie, now you've got me crying because this is exactly what happened to my beloved Max - he died on the table during surgery but I never got the chance to see him, something I regret to this day.
You are not pathetic at all for crying for this man and his dog or for the well loved dog you lost. Its been well over 6 years since I lost Max and I can still cry buckets over him.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Well if you are pathetic, then so am I because I am crying just sitting here and reading this. Oh how it breaks my heart to lose these guys.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It shows you care. I would rather cry to show him he is not alone than to sit there in silence not caring. How lonely it must be to be so cold to not care about your fellow man or animals.

I have to say, that when I was at the vet on Monday to pick up some heartworm meds for the pups, one of the girls that works part time was there. It has been over 9 months since I have seen her. She was pregnant and went on maternity leave in August. And since she is part time we always miss each other. While we were talking, I said how hard it still it is since missing Beau all the time. Amy burst out crying saying she didnt know that he passed away. And said Beau was her first patient that she ever helped as a vet tech and helped in his bloat surgery so he had a special place in her heart. She couldnt stop crying and came over to hug me. So we both cried together. She was really shocked that nobody told her. 
There were two people in the lobby and they both totally understood and said they they had tears in their eyes hearing about my Beau from our discussion.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know just what your were feeling. I have been in my vet's when a person or couple came out of one of the exam rooms crying and I knew--I had been thru that to many times myself--they had broeken hearts and I also cried. I think it is normal for us that love dogs the way we do to feel so heart borken over the death of a dog, and to hurt for their owners who are hurting os bad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Empathy*

You have empathy and care deeply about animals and the pain they and people are suffering.
*
There is nothing pathetic about that at all.*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a stomach ache and tears from reading this thread.

Thank God you all got teary.. how horrible if no one had.

Yes, I have been sitting in the waiting room hugging my boys when grieving people leave. It's sad there isn't room for a special exit (they do have an exit door by the rooms but you can still see everything from the waiting room) and I have been one of the grieving. When Max died I was a total mess, pretty out of control.Glad it was late at night. I probably would have scared any onlookers.


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

I haven't cried since the day we put Frisco to sleep last month. This thread is doing it for me.  I wondered what the people thought of me leaving the hospital crying with my head down. You are not pathetic. You are a thoughtful, compassionate person.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sneeks said:


> I haven't cried since the day we put Frisco to sleep last month. This thread is doing it for me.  I wondered what the people thought of me leaving the hospital crying with my head down. You are not pathetic. You are a thoughtful, compassionate person.


What they probably thought is that you were in terrible pain .. and wondering if offerring you a hug would be appropriate ... I always wonder but never quite know..


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Your not pathetic! Your Empathetic!The ability to share another persons feelings. There is nothing like the love that we have for our pets.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Your not pathetic your a kind caring person the rainbow thread always makes me cry on the site


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

I love you all, this post was really hard for me to read.. tears are rolling...I'm so glad to have found this site with all the love for our babies. Thank You


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Not pathetic, never hesitate to reach out! 
When I went to see Marley & Me, I was a teary mess afterwards, but had to stop at Walmart to pick up some meds. Cashier was red eyed and somber. We both asked each other what was wrong...her Labbie had been put down that day, and I was a mess from the movie. So over the cash register we hugged and cried. Still don't even know her name, but she runs to wait on me when I come in and we talk 'dog'. 

You were just acting like your dog would have. 
We need bracelets..."WWGD"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Never be embarrassed or ashamed of expressing your feelings, this would be a very sorry world if people did not show compassion for one another and for God's wonderful creatures he has brought into our lives. There is so much we can learn from animals and I feel it's been a privilege to have all the wonderful dogs I've shared my life with both over the years and the two I currently have.


----------



## ladyhawk (Mar 9, 2010)

Tears for others shows just how compassionate we are for others. We all know that world needs people like us to care and say prayers for one another. And being the keepers of the Golden Ones makes us all that much more heartfelt.


----------

